# Grove Inn, Brearley - October 2016



## degenerate (Sep 29, 2018)

In the 1830s, the pub was built as a part of the Grove Brewery. The pub was originally part of The Grove brewery and later became part of Whitakers. It continued brewing until 1906 when it was sold off piecemeal with the brew house being used as a biscuit factory, the malt kiln and stables eventually becoming a car park. The pub closed in 2008.

Just walked by this with two non-members and noticed the door was open so in we went, returned an hour or two later with a better camera.


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2018)

Grabbed your opportunity degenerate, nice one I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice one, good to see boozers coming up still. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (Oct 2, 2018)

smiler said:


> Grabbed your opportunity degenerate, nice one I enjoyed it, Thanks




Glad I did, next day the door was locked up tight!


----------



## old git (Oct 5, 2018)

Was the duck still alive down there?


----------

